

Ask HN: What are the most profitable startups (Net profit - 2011)? - salimane

It's easy to find a list of the most valuable startups but I could not such list in terms of net profit. may be this thread could be that list :)
======
not_sv
The most telling thing about the state of startups is that this thread has
been so ignored.

~~~
debacle
Most startups are privately held and view profitability as valuable
information. If you're the only company in industry $z and everyone thinks
you're unprofitable, you don't have to worry about competition. If you're the
only company in industry $z and everyone knows you're profitable, you're going
to have to deal with a lot more competition.

